# Support Political Prisoner Walter Bond



## pigpen (Jun 2, 2011)

So if you don't know who he is, you can read up on all the background info on his case at the site of the link.

His support group is requesting letters be written to the judge for his upcoming trial in Utah. He was previously on trial in denver, where the judge made a point of mentioning that they had read over 50 letters before deciding to give walter the minimum sentence. I won't post too much info on the case, considering if you care enough to write a letter, you'll probably want to read up on it yourself.

http://www.voiceofthevoiceless.org/has-a-l-f-prisoner-walter-bond-plead-guilty/

For more info on the Green Scare and Eco-warriors currently imprisoned check out

http://www.ecoprisoners.org/


----------



## Gudj (Jun 2, 2011)

True that.
I am annoyed by veganism and earth crisis, but it's really important for all of us to make a habit of writing and supporting prisoners.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 3, 2011)

hahaha

yes, fuck earth crisis to death, but if you live on this planet it's your duty to protect it from the eco-cidal pillagers who seek nothing other than to plunder, profit and repeat. Obviously not everyone is willing/able to put their lives and freedom on the line but don't you think it's kinda the least you can do to support those who are?


----------

